# Welsh Kennel Club



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hiya

Can anyone help me please? I know you can camp at the wkc with caravans etc but can you go in a tent. I can't remember seeing any when we've been so not sure.

thanks peeps


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

don't know 'bout a tent but until the caravan came allong we went around in a trailer tent and never had no trouble


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

have pm you details of camp site


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, would love a caravan but oh is being boring and won't hear of it


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive camped there before .as long as you pay for your pitch its ok ,i havnt decided yet weather to camp or not this year,but theres a terrier and lurcher show on over the road so i may pitch in there lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

griffpan said:


> Hiya
> 
> Can anyone help me please? I know you can camp at the wkc with caravans etc but can you go in a tent. I can't remember seeing any when we've been so not sure.
> 
> thanks peeps


Yes we have done the tent there before we bought the caravan tents are not a problem as they have the permanent toilets and showers on site.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

yep they've got good facilities haven't they, i just love it there  we have friends who stay in their caravan every year and then go down to devon afterwards and they're trying to convince us to stay instead of just go for the day.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

oh you must stay it will be great fun


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

leoti said:


> oh you must stay it will be great fun


Awww - you're all making me jealous!  I haven't even got a tent - now I think I'm definitely missing out on something travelling there and back in one day


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL Yep me too - travel to all shows and come home all in the one day too - although I would miss my other dogs too much to be staying away over night nearly most weekends......


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Awww - you're all making me jealous!  I haven't even got a tent - now I think I'm definitely missing out on something travelling there and back in one day


Argos are having a sale on tents LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> LOL Yep me too - travel to all shows and come home all in the one day too - although I would miss my other dogs too much to be staying away over night nearly most weekends......


take alot of ours with us


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine are looked after by a family friend or by family - they are better at home - the pair left at home would stress like hell if taken to shows with us.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Mine are looked after by a family friend or by family - they are better at home - the pair left at home would stress like hell if taken to shows with us.....


We leave some of ours at home with my mum but the ones that enjoy the caravanning we take with us and they live in the awning


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww like a mini holiday for them - if mine would settle etc it wouldnt be too bad - but they would hate it


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

leoti said:


> Argos are having a sale on tents LOL


heh heh - now I only have to persuade both neices that it is possible to be away from their boyfirends for the whole weekend!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL at Spellweaver - now thats a hard one to get through to them - perhaps the boys can come with...ummm maybe not.....toughie


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> heh heh - now I only have to persuade both neices that it is possible to be away from their boyfirends for the whole weekend!


Just tell them there is more talent in them there hills  

There is normally a disco on the one evening with the sheep shearers!!!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Awww - you're all making me jealous!  I haven't even got a tent - now I think I'm definitely missing out on something travelling there and back in one day


Thats why we want to stay, every year it looks like a party there  Mind you we sold our tent last year so we'll have to borrow or buy one 



leoti said:


> oh you must stay it will be great fun


I'm keeping everything crossed we can, it'll be a riot 



leoti said:


> Argos are having a sale on tents LOL


Guess what site i'm going on next


----------

